# What window brands offer "between the glass" blinds?



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

What material are you looking for? In vinyl, I can say for certain that Gorell and Sunrise do among others.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Polaris does in vinyl as well.

Need material type before you can narrow the search.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Just a comment on this type of blinds.....they may be easier to maintain, but reduce the efficiency of the window considerably.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bill is speaking to the fact that internal mini blinds are not available with Soft-coat Low-e or inert gas fill.

Several manufacturers can still meet energy star with internal blinds but they will not be as efficient as their soft coat low-e counterparts.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

The window I got has blinds between the glass and it is low-e argon filled and the u-factor is .26 according to the specs I got. It was a big improvement from my OLD window.

Even still, sometimes the choice has to be made between performance and cosmetics.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Soft coat and hard coat are two different Low-e types.

There are some internal mini blinds that are in sealed units but they are the minority.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Who does argon fill with internal blinds??? I don't think I've ever seen that. Hard coat low-e, yes... Argon fill, no. Not saying it isn't out there, I've just not seen it.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> Who does argon fill with internal blinds??? I don't think I've ever seen that. Hard coat low-e, yes... Argon fill, no. Not saying it isn't out there, I've just not seen it.


Pella. I have the spec sheet of my window.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> Who does argon fill with internal blinds??? I don't think I've ever seen that. Hard coat low-e, yes... Argon fill, no. Not saying it isn't out there, I've just not seen it.


I have heard of some windows with the magnetic tilt mechanism but not the lift and raise.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

strategery said:


> Pella. I have the spec sheet of my window.


Which window? The Designer series does not have the blind in the sealed IGU but in the integrated "storm" panel space.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine is the designer series.

The way it was described to me is that it's a triple pane and the blinds are in between one and the argon gas the other.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

strategery said:


> Mine is the designer series.
> 
> The way it was described to me is that it's a triple pane and the blinds are in between one and the argon gas the other.


It is not triple pane as most folks think of it because the 3rd pane is not a sealed IGU.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Pella Designer does not have argon fill as it does not even have the blinds in a true sealed chamber as Wow described.... On the magnetic operators, I am very familiar with those, however, I have yet to see one that does an argon fill.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> Pella Designer does not have argon fill as it does not even have the blinds in a true sealed chamber as Wow described.... On the magnetic operators, I am very familiar with those, however, I have yet to see one that does an argon fill.


Yes it does.
http://www.pella.com/windows/explor...ations.aspx?PCode=DSCW&StyleID=1&PType=window

Not sure if the blinds between the glass are in the sealed IGU though. The salesperson I bought it from says it is, but I haven't verified that.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

strategery said:


> Yes it does.
> http://www.pella.com/windows/explor...ations.aspx?PCode=DSCW&StyleID=1&PType=window
> 
> Not sure if the blinds between the glass are in the sealed IGU though. The salesperson I bought it from says it is, but I haven't verified that.


I think was HomeSealed was referencing is that the blinds are not in the sealed IGU.

The blinds are in the pseudo integrated storm panel.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

strategery said:


> Yes it does.
> http://www.pella.com/windows/explor...ations.aspx?PCode=DSCW&StyleID=1&PType=window
> 
> Not sure if the blinds between the glass are in the sealed IGU though. The salesperson I bought it from says it is, but I haven't verified that.


Unless Pella has a brand new product that I've never seen, your salesman is wrong or you are misunderstanding him. As WoW and myself have described, the blinds are in an unsealed, accessible space. It is this space that I'm referencing that cannot have argon for obvious reasons. My other comment was referencing alternative brands that _do_ have blinds in the sealed space such as Gorell and Plygem. They do not offer argon in these units... I don't believe other manufacturers do either, but I could be wrong.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

I just asked Pella customer service and you're right the blinds are not in a sealed IGU. There is argon between the double panes though.

I still have the voicemail from the salesman I bought the window from and he does say that it is triple pane. Kind of "slippery" of him. 

I'm meeting with a salesperson from Sunrise later today about a full frame replacement of my bay window. The other brands I have looked into with blinds between the glass - gorell, eagle by anderson, polaris, etc - don't offer color choices I like for the blinds.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

It is _technically_ triple pane, just not a triple pane sealed IGU... I do agree though, they should do a better job of explaining that. The other choices that you have/are looking at are pretty good. Hopefully one of them will have the options combo that you are looking for.


----------

